# Sam Would Have Been 14 Today



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a handsome boy Sam was. You're in my thoughts on this very hard day.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your pain. Bet Sam is having a heck of a party with his buddies at Rainbow Bridge. Love the picture of him.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What a lovely boy they say you have a heart dog and Sadie was mine with Meg very very close i would say really they were both my heart dogs.
Sam you have a good play the bridge with all the other lovely goldens up there.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Sam, what a lovely boy he was.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sam~Godspeed Sweet Boy


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

.....................................................................................................


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

ah " such is life " eh, my Fred would have been 14 this year too, and I've also called Tom Fred more than once


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, His birthday is the easy anniversary. The day we brought him home and the day he went to the Bridge are the hard ones. I have been thinking lately that I've been blessed with two halves of a whole. Sam was everything Ike isn't and Ike is everything that Sam wasn't......if that makes sense. They are my Two Halves of the Whole.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

paula bedard said:


> Thanks guys, His birthday is the easy anniversary. The day we brought him home and the day he went to the Bridge are the hard ones. I have been thinking lately that I've been blessed with two halves of a whole. Sam was everything Ike isn't and Ike is everything that Sam wasn't......if that makes sense. They are my Two Halves of the Whole.


you know, that's pretty similar to how I feel


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Such A Handsome Old Man, Sam Was. I Kow How You Miss The Old Fellow. My Buck Would Have Been 13 Back In Feb--i Lost Him 3 Onths After He Turned 12. I Miss That Old Graying Face. I Have Not Decided Which Is Harder--when You Have Them For Many Years And Lose Them, Or Lose Them When They Are Young And Should Have Had Many More Years Wth You.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sam was a gorgeous Old Gold boy. I can see why you think of him with fondness everyday.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Just look at that face. How sweet! Happy Bridge Birthday Sam! Big hugs to you and your family...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Paula, I'm bawling looking at Sam's beautiful face and how much alike he and my Max were. I'm sure they are at the Bridge together. Happy Birthday Sam boy.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Hi Paula, Sam was such a handsome boy. I feel the same way about Ollie. He is completely different from Cody. I do wish Ollie could have got to know Cody. He could have learned so much from my wise old boy. 

At least you know Ike is related to Sam. That's such a comforting thought


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the comments. It is funny how as Ike gets older he reminds me less and less of Sam. They really are that different. I feel blessed though. I thought I wanted a carbon copy of Sam and that wouldn't have been fair to Ike. Sam was what I needed when the kids were little and I was busy, a literally no worry dog. He was perfect for us. Now we have our Nut Pup who is JOY personified. He's the happiest guy and makes me laugh all the time. Yep, I've been blessed. 

3goldens....I would definitely take loosing an older one. It's probably a little harder, but they had their full number of days...they deserve that.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awww, what a sweet looking boy sam was. happy birthday sam........ play with all the others at the bridge.

Debbie & mason


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet Sam. He was a beautiful boy, our thoughts are with you today.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a gorgeous face - bet he's having one hell of a party at the bridge.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly old fella


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> They are my Two Halves of the Whole.


A link twix the two....what a wonderful thought. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Sam is a beautiful dog, sorry for your loss, we all know he is healthy in rainbow bridge.
Deb


----------



## Champysmom (Aug 14, 2008)

All my love to you Sam. I am glad my Champy has a friend at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Champysmom said:


> All my love to you Sam. I am glad my Champy has a friend at the Rainbow Bridge.


Your Champy has a whole fraternity of buddies at the bridge..... but no one will hold a candle to you when it's time to meet again. Many hugs to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

Sam:

Please tell the two Gizmo's, MiMi, Munchkin and White Sox how much I love them!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a lovely old boy your Same was, Paula. Trust me that he had a swell birthday; treats provided by my angel Cody, Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge. Ike is lucky that you don't make comparisons....it's very hard not to with your heart dog.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sam was a beautiful golden, love the photo of him Happy birthday Sam,hope he can play with all our goldens at the bridge!They never leave our heart!


----------

